

[Show HN] My SCSS grid for fixed and fluid layouts - artofrawr
http://www.profoundgrid.com/

======
artofrawr
The main difference to other fluid grid systems is that the columns are not
positioned based on the element to their left side. Instead the grid uses a
system of negative margins to position the columns. The advantage is that the
layout will look the same in every browser, independent of how the browser
handles percentage and subpixel rounding.

Even well established grid systems like Susy suffer from the above, which
becomes extremely noticeable when you have many elements in one row (i.e. 12
columns in a 12 column grid) and then resize the browser. Depending on the
browser you're using, you'll see the columns "jump around" and be misaligned.
My grid system solves that particular problem.

